# Great free pattern site



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://mymerrymessylife.com/category/crochet/free-crochet-pattern


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this site. Some very cute stuff.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

couldn't get the site to work??? jberg


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Me too said something about a database fault ???


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

site doesn't work. won't load


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Site wouldn't load for me either! Maybe too many KPers trying? I will try later, and thanks for the thought!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Same here - couldn't access the site -- will try later.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Site worked for me, but they are all crochet patterns.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannot access the site


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

wouldn't load for me either


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't work


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

alwilda said:


> wouldn't work


I just noticed (when it didn't work for me) that the only person who got it to work was from Canada, and all the rest of us from the US, I wonder if that is significant?


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Iirishrn said:


> I just noticed (when it didn't work for me) that the only person who got it to work was from Canada, and all the rest of us from the US, I wonder if that is significant?


I was unable to work the site also...from Canada
cheers
K


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ms knit a lot said:


> I was unable to work the site also...from Canada
> cheers
> K


Just checked the site works slow but does work.


----------

